
Open ≠ Free ≠ Gratis - henrikwm
https://opensource.christmas/2019/18
======
selbekk
Jesus almighty that is a lot of licenses. No wonder MIT has just become the
unquestioned default.

~~~
simendsjo
> Jesus almighty that is a lot of licenses. No wonder MIT has just become the
> unquestioned default.

This is a specific thing per ecosystem/community. Some use a lot of MIT, some
Apache, some BSD, some LGPL, some Boost and so on.

I suspect a lot of this is due to the viral nature of licenses. What license
is compatible with MIT? MIT obviously, so let's just choose that :)

